# GBR's Spawned, This time something new...



## bchbum16 (Jun 21, 2011)

So i have finally gotten tired of my GBR's eating their eggs one or two days after they have spawned. The past few days I had observed them hanging out around one part of their tank, a spot they usually do not stay at for long periods of time. Last night i took a look over my tank like i do often i noticed that they were spawning again. This batch looked a lot bigger than the ones that they had the past few times but i was still nervous that i was going to have the same results. This morning i woke up and looked at the eggs, nothing seemed to be out of place with them, but i decided to take them out and put them into a little 1.5 gallon tank and hatch them myself. I hope that i can grow them out myself but any advice would be greatly appreciated. I have everything I need as they grow but I have yet to get any to even the hatching stage in the main tank. Thanks for any Advice!
~PJ


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Use an air-stone to keep a current flowing over them, keep the water warm (80+) use a tweezers to pick off fungused (white fuzzy) eggs. Read some of the raising angels tutorials. Rams are very much the same, just smaller.

Get a microworm, vinegar eels or bbs culture going


----------



## bchbum16 (Jun 21, 2011)

I have a small sponge filter going in there which creates some movement, I'll keep an eye out for white fuzzy eggs. When should i start my bbs culture? I know it takes about 40 or so hours to hatch, but then they don't actually start eating for a few days. Should i start one when the hatch giving the bbs a few days? i don't want to start them too early...


----------



## fishbubbles (Sep 16, 2011)

I would also put some methayne blue in the water where the fish eggs are. It helps to keep any fungus from growing. I would start your bbs culture once they hatch. You need to wait 3 days before even feeding them.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Get some frozen bbs, daphia or rotifers as a backup.


----------



## bchbum16 (Jun 21, 2011)

There is meth. Blue in the water already... I thought that would be a good time to start culturing... I have cultured them before so (not hard at all)... so now i'm just crossing my fingers!


----------



## bchbum16 (Jun 21, 2011)

Loha gave me a bunch of stuff late last year that i still have (haven't had any chance to use it) so that is my back-up


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

I'd put the eggs in a 5 or 10 gal to artificially raise them.


----------



## bchbum16 (Jun 21, 2011)

I have a ten that i'm planning to put them in. I'm only keeping them in the 1.5 until the day or maybe the day after they are free swimming. At this point they will all go into the 10 until they get a little bigger, I then will have to separate them into multiple, larger tanks but i'm not worried about that. If i raise them i know my LFS will buy them from me, which i'm really happy about.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

When you put them in the 10 gal, I wouldn't recommend putting 1.5 gallons of water with 8.5 of brand new water. Try filling the tank with maybe 2 gallons of new water and 1.5 of the old water and slowly raise the level of the tank. That way you don't cause too much stress on the fry as they aren't hardy.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i would set up the ten with fresh water and put the eggs in before they hatch..if you move them after they hatch you will kill most of them...when i hatch eggs artificially i place them in fresh water without removing the chlorine...the chlorine will be gone within 24 hours but it will help to keep the eggs from getting fungus on them...i use meth blue as well but start to reduce it as soon as the eggs hatch..about 20% water changes daily..

if you gotta use both hands you shouldn't be touchin them things.....


----------



## bchbum16 (Jun 21, 2011)

I had the eggs in water from the main tank but when i get home from work today i'll move them to the ten.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i believe that the foods i sent you will be fine even for a first food besides being a backup...they are specially formulated for fry and extremely nutritious...
best of luck guy...


----------



## bchbum16 (Jun 21, 2011)

Sweet thank you loha! I will probably do a mixture of the foods that you gave me and bbs. Add some variety and see what works best! I'll keep updating this thread as things go along (add pictures and such)


----------



## Blerty (Jul 13, 2012)

Feed them newly hatched brine shrimp


----------



## bchbum16 (Jun 21, 2011)

They have been moved to the ten gallon, i will make sure to keep an eye on all of the perimeters...


----------



## bchbum16 (Jun 21, 2011)

Well they hatched! I will get the bbs culture going today. So just curious, my reading says that it takes about 5 days for the fry to become free swimming... Should i really be starting my bbs culture now? It only takes about 24 hours for the bbs to hatch. Just a thought...


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

no..do not start yet..normally bbs take about 24 hours to hatch at approx. 78-80 degrees...20 or so hours after that they are almost worthless unless you are feeding them to grow out..
watch the fry...as soon as you see them starting to swim start you bbs...if they are up and about before the shrimp hatch then feed the dry foods....get a test tube and a magnifying glass to make sure the bbs hatched...


----------



## bchbum16 (Jun 21, 2011)

ok i didn't think that i would want to start yet... These guys couldn't have come at a worse time though, i'm going out of time on sunday for a few days... i hope my fish friend will be able to handle it... I'm going to train him tomorrow...


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Lucky you! I hope to get some more eggs in a week. Its the third time, so third times a charm right? 

Post some pics?


----------



## bchbum16 (Jun 21, 2011)

My pair always eats their eggs for some reason  they have spawned multiple times, so this time i pulled them... I'll put some pictures up when they are free swimming.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i just got in some german blue rams that i won in an auction on aquabid..they got here in perfect condition..the auction was for 6 fish ; the guy sent 10...$36.00 with shipping included...awesome deal..i figure it will be about 4-6 months before they are ready to spawn...


----------



## bchbum16 (Jun 21, 2011)

I believe I know who you are talking about... I have thought about getting them many times


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

my little rams are doing well so far....i have them in a 40 long with about 10-12 adult cories...


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Man thats a deal.


----------



## bchbum16 (Jun 21, 2011)

Hey everyone! Sorry i have been off and not updating! I have been a little busy the past two weeks with seeing family and such, and I am also now engaged! 
As for the Fry they seem to be doing good, i can see them getting bigger and can not wait until they are able to take fish flakes or frozen foods. Going to be trying to see if they will eat it in the next couple of days. I wish i could tell you all how many i have but there are too many to count. It is fun to watch them all though. They seem to enjoy schooling together and making a lap around the tank before dispersing for a little bit. I'm super excited and i hope to be able to be on here more often now that some of the craziness is over!


----------



## Cichlid Dude (Mar 25, 2012)

I have spawned GBRs four times (but the parents ate the fry). I DID get at least one spawn through the first week, however, and they LOVED Hikari first bites.


----------



## bchbum16 (Jun 21, 2011)

Well fry are still doing well, really starting to have some shape to them. Also, Rams spawned again! I'm leaving this one in the tank though and seeing if they will get anywhere with this batch by themselves... Make my life a little easier... for the moment at least...


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Awesome I just got my first ram fry last night. Tiny little things.


----------



## bchbum16 (Jun 21, 2011)

Hey school started this week for me and I haven't been able to jump on here! My fry are doing well, getting bigger! The spawn i mentioned got eaten once again... I believe my female eats them which is frustrating... I'll have to keep a close eye out around spawn time to really catch the culprit... 
ZebraDanio12: How are your fry doing? I hope well!


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

bchbum16 said:


> Hey school started this week for me and I haven't been able to jump on here! My fry are doing well, getting bigger! The spawn i mentioned got eaten once again... I believe my female eats them which is frustrating... I'll have to keep a close eye out around spawn time to really catch the culprit...
> ZebraDanio12: How are your fry doing? I hope well!


Fine. Another spawn coming up within this week I'm thinking. 

Glad your fry are doing great!


----------



## bchbum16 (Jun 21, 2011)

That's awesome congrats! Let me know how they are doing and when they spawn next! 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

bchbum16 said:


> That's awesome congrats! Let me know how they are doing and when they spawn next!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


Will do. I noticed a steady pattern on how they act each time. Kinda cool.


----------



## bchbum16 (Jun 21, 2011)

Yeah I've noticed the same thing with mine... Should be another batch in the next few days...


----------

